# Small Shed



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

I was in need of a shed, I did not like the ones that were sold in kits so I decided to build my own. I kept an eye out on CL and found some windows for free, some left over shingles for cheap. We are limited in our town to 10x10 sheds or we get taxed on them....

I built a frame for the concrete and put bolts in it so I could bolt the floor plate down.


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

*rafters*

A friend of mine helped me make the first rafter (I then copied all of them after that). I installed huricane ties between the rafters and walls. This made installing by myself a lot easier.


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

*windows and wrap*

I found a pair of windows for free on Craigs' they are anderson casement. A little older but did the trick.


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

*trim, door, siding, stucco*

I also found left over cedar from a job ($100) and a door that had a dent in it from a mill house ($80).... I put cement board along the bottom and attempted to stucco. I was not very happy with the stucco coat but it was my first attempt...


----------



## Amateuralex (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow that's awesome. Did you do the trim/fascia yourself? Is it aluminum? How about the outside vertical corner pieces, vinyl?

And this is probably a pretty stupid question, but no worry about gutters? Tempted to plant something under the overhang to prevent a mud pit?


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

Amateuralex said:


> Wow that's awesome. Did you do the trim/fascia yourself? Is it aluminum? How about the outside vertical corner pieces, vinyl?
> 
> And this is probably a pretty stupid question, but no worry about gutters? Tempted to plant something under the overhang to prevent a mud pit?


I actually built this 2 years ago. I used pine for all the trim. Primed and finished on both sides. I put gravel all around it for the rain issue, since pic was taken I put bluestone for the front area.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks GREAT... Excellent choice of siding material. :thumbsup:


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice job! It looks really nice. Good job on saving money on the materials too!


----------

